# I am looking for a LGD pup for sale. Found one!



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

We are starting to look for a LGD pup. We want a female and from parents that are working dogs not just house pets. We have young children and raise Nigerian Dwarf Goats and Chickens. We are not set on a specific breed and open to suggestions of what breed would be good with our family. We are in NJ, 08827 and would travel to pick up or possibly be willing got ship. Let us know if you have something or have any suggestions on what you think would be the best breed.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: I am looking for a LGD pup for sale. ? breed.Suggestions*

No one has pups or upcoming litters?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: I am looking for a LGD pup for sale. ? breed.Suggestions*

Wish I could be of more help, unfortunately I don't know of anyone with LGD pups...but i'll push this back up to the top for ya.


----------



## Trip Trap Mountain (May 1, 2011)

*Re: I am looking for a LGD pup for sale. ? breed.Suggestions*

We met a few Great Pyrenees this week. They were incredible with my kids. I want one but am totally intimidated about the process of finding one and training them! Good luck!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: I am looking for a LGD pup for sale. ? breed.Suggestions*

Thanks Kylee and Jesse! I am surprised that no one knows of any breeders! We would love a breeder close so we can go and meet the parents and also choose the pup. We are leaning towards Anotolians and Maremmas although are stillopen to other breeds.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: I am looking for a LGD pup for sale. ? breed.Suggestions*

I just remembered that Rosasharn Farm breeds pyrenees. They are in MA if your'e willing to ship or travel. It looks like they raise some excellent guardians and get their pups started in the right direction from what i've read on their website. You could always email and see if Anne knows of a breeder closer to you or answers some of your questions. www.rosasharnfarm.com


----------



## Sunny Daze (May 18, 2010)

*Re: I am looking for a LGD pup for sale. ? breed.Suggestions*

We are hoping to breed our Anatolian on her next heat (which she is due to come may/june).


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: I am looking for a LGD pup for sale. ? breed.Suggestions*

Sunny Daze let me knoW!!


----------



## BinderRidgeFarm (Jun 24, 2011)

*Re: I am looking for a LGD pup for sale. ? breed.Suggestions*

Sunny Daze were you successful with breeding your Anatolian? We are in the process of learning about LGD. in the past 3 weeks we have lost about 15 chickens to either Foxes or Coyotes. We don't want our Nigerians to be next. Our neighbor who has New Zealand sheep and TF goats told us that her Great Pry. killed a fox. Were hoping that is the answer but I'm sure there is a den of them close to the creek behind the coop.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: I am looking for a LGD pup for sale. ? breed.Suggestions*

Last I talked to her the girl had not successfully taken and they are going to rebreed on her next cycle.

I am getting a Anatolian pup from a breeder in MO in a few week and hopefully one from SunnyDaze someday.

A LGD pup wont be fully effective for quite some time.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

*Re: I am looking for a LGD pup for sale. ? breed.Suggestions*

We have a great pyrenees and wouldn't trade her for the world..she is 10 weeks, has started barking at strangers and is very good with the goats. We might get another one in the future, but definitely love Lillie.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

We chose the Anatolian after much research. Can't wait to get her!! Less than 2 weeks to go!!


----------

